# 19 Week Old Lichen



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Today Lichen is 19 weeks old, 48 or 49 lbs and 23 inches tall. Wow! He is busy trying to lose his baby teeth. Here are some photos of him with his light amber eyes.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, my! How fast they grow! He is going to be a BIG boy! He weighs just two pounds less than my 2 1/2-year-old Billy and is just 1" shorter...LOL He's a sweety._


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

He is adorable! He is going to be huge! Russell is 24 weeks and 49 lbs, and I thought he was big! How big were Lichen's parents?


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

LICHEN is looking so HANDSOME ! 

Looks like he is on his way to joining The Big Brown Boys Club :biggrin:
He has grown up so quickly ... seems like just yesterday, 
he was opening his lovely eyes. 

Thanks for sharing these sweet photos.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

He's so cute! He could be Jazz's big brother.


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! He IS a big boy! Very handsome too


----------



## Bald Runner (May 4, 2011)

Wow he is BIG! He could be Jack's brother. See my video of Jack


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

@PoodlePowerBC Lichen's parents are dame 75lbs and Sire 55 lbs. 

@Baldrunner - Cute video!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Cute!


----------

